# advice on clear coat for log furniture!!



## wade ballmann (Nov 19, 2014)

I have been making log and rustic furniture for a few years now, but i visit Amish stores and see their furniture looking and feeling smooth. i tried to get my logs that smooth but i think I am using the wrong clear coat or something. suggestions on brands and clear coats?


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wade ballmann said:


> I have been making log and rustic furniture for a few years now, but i visit Amish stores and see their furniture looking and feeling smooth. i tried to get my logs that smooth but i think I am using the wrong clear coat or something. suggestions on brands and clear coats?


What are you using now? What type of look are you going for? Most "rustic" finishes are close to the wood and low sheen.

If you want the deep and smooth look, I suggest applying 3-4 coats of a high solids nitrocellulose sealer and 1-2 coats of lacquer. If yellowing is a concern, use acrylic instead of lacquer. Good sanding between every coat is key. After the first coat of sealer, sand with 240 grit. After your second coat and there after, use 320 grit between coats up until your last topcoat is applied.


----------



## wade ballmann (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going for a smooth feel and glossy look. I am using danish oil, but just got Min wax polycyclic clear gloss to see if that would make a difference.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

wade ballmann said:


> I'm going for a smooth feel and glossy look. I am using danish oil, but just got Min wax polycyclic clear gloss to see if that would make a difference.


If your wanting a smooth feel, you need to make sure you have enough build underneath or the polycrylic gloss will not make a difference. You need it good and smooth BEFORE applying a topcoat. A high build sealer will get you there alot faster than Danish oil.


----------



## wade ballmann (Nov 19, 2014)

ok thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have the means of spraying a finish? Lacquer is something that really needs to be sprayed. If not you might be better off with a wipe on polyurethane. Still to get the finish good and smooth it just takes plain old elbow grease. You keep applying a finish sanding between coats until it is smooth. If you are wanting a film finish then you could probably skip the Danish oil. For what you are doing it's not going to do anything more for you than stain.


----------



## wade ballmann (Nov 19, 2014)

very helpful advice!


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

<<<< I am using danish oil,

Danish oil is not a finish that will give a smooth, hard gloss. It's penetrating finish. It is absorbed into the wood leaving little finish on the surface of the wood. To get a smooth, hard finish you need to use a film finish. Some examples of film finishes are oil based varnish or poly varnish, solvent lacquer waterborne clear acrylic or shellac.

Buy some small quantities of these products and apply them to sample boards of the type you use for your items. See how you like them. Choose the one you like best and learn how to apply it. As you are not very experienced with finishing I recommend you buy a book titled Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner. It's an excellent book and will get you further down the road to being a good finisher.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Waterlox has a marine finish in gloss that I tried this fall. Although its only been a few months since I used it so far I would use it again.


----------

